
Show HN: Tetrd – Android Tethering and Reverse Tethering App (No Root) - ramencoder
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.robskie.tether
======
ramencoder
Hi guys! I made this android app that allows you to tether or reverse tether
your device via USB. It doesn't require root and also doesn't require you to
enable USB debugging (except on Windows, I'll try to fix that on a future
release). It uses USB accessory mode[1] which can make it faster than apps
that uses ADB.

Maximum speed varies per device. I used iperf[2] on my computer and magic
iperf[3] on my device to check it. I use the following commands:

tcp packet receiver: iperf -s -i1 -N

tcp packet sender: iperf -c [receiver's ip address] -i1 -N -P2

The default IP address of the host PC is 10.0.3.2. The device IP address is
autogenerated but you can set it manually from the app's settings.

Here are the results for my Honor Play connected to a Mac:

tethering speed(pc download speed): 282 Mbits/sec

reverse tethering speed(device download speed): 177 Mbits/sec

[1]:
[https://source.android.com/devices/accessories/protocol](https://source.android.com/devices/accessories/protocol)

[2]:
[https://iperf.fr/download/windows/iperf-2.0.5b-win32.zip](https://iperf.fr/download/windows/iperf-2.0.5b-win32.zip)

[3]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextdoorde...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextdoordeveloper.miperf.miperf)

